# Calcul total gain (projet Keno)



## symbol (9 Juin 2018)

Bonjour 

J'ai commencé un forum sur le KENO, il y a quelques semaines.
Certains ici m'ont (très) grandement aidé.

Après plusieurs semaines de test, je reviens vers vous.

Tout marche a merveille )

Le script de qui s'occupe de l'affichage du tirage, calcul des gain, envoi SMS tourne comme une horloge.

Maintenant que tout ca est validé, est-il possible de calculer la total des gains d'un gagnant ?

Lorsque je lance le script, il fait une série d'actions, puis créé un ficheir texte avec ca dedans (j'ai simplifié l'affichage en laissant uniquement l'essentiel) :






J'aimerais qu'il calcul le total des gains du (ou des) gagnants.

ca pourrait donner ca par exemple :




Evidement, il faut ajouter une (ou des lignes) dans le script pour qu'il ajoute cette fonction :-/

A savoir :
- La mise en page des résultats est toujours la même pour chaque pseudo
PSEUDO X : N°-N°-N°-N°-N°-N°-N°
     |------(N°-N°-N°-N°)---( / )> € X .......... **      € **

Il faudrait que les sommes entre les "étoiles" soient additionnées, et que le total soit fait pour chaque pseudo (il peut y avoir 1 ou d'avantage de pseudos), 1 gagnant peut gagner 1 fois ou plus.

Si quelqu'un souhaite m'aider 

cordialement


----------



## symbol (12 Juin 2018)

Ce qui est difficile, ce n'est pas d'additionner les sommes, mais d'attribuer le total au bon pseudo :-/


----------



## symbol (13 Juin 2018)

Changement dans l'affichage des resultas.

Pour simplifier, je met 1 ligne par gagnant.

reste toujours le probleme de calculer le total pour chaque gagnant.


*Une autre question.*
Comment envoyer une tabulation vers une sortie texte a partir du terminal ?
J'ai essayé |\t|  ca fonctionne a l'ecran mais dans la sortie vers un fichier texte, ca affiche "|\t|" et pas une tab.

Par exemple   bob(tab)12345

merci.


----------



## symbol (13 Juin 2018)

J'ai trouvé. Pour tab, il suffit de copier le tab qui s'affiche dans un editeur de texte (afficher symbole caché) directement dans le terminal.


----------

